# Please welcome Aryamp, a new mod. of Indo-Iranian languages



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that Aryamp has joined us as a moderator and will be helping us lead the Indo-Iranian Languages forum.

Aryamp, glad you have you helping out!

Mike


----------



## Sowka

*Wonderful news! Welcome to the team, Aryamp *


----------



## Angel.Aura

Welcome, Aryamp!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Welcome to the team, Aryamp!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Welcome to the mod team, Aryamp!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo ao time, Ary!


----------



## cherine

Welcome to the moderators team, Aryamp.


----------



## Qureshpor

!خوش آمدید آقای آریامپ

ما شادمان ہستیم کہ شما در این کار نیک منتخب شدہ اید


----------



## marrish

I'm glad with the news, Aryamp.


----------



## sapnachaandni

Aryamp जी, आपका स्वागत है।


----------



## Wolverine9

^ Aryamp speaks Farsi. 

Congrats Aryamp!


----------



## Faylasoof

Aryamp, welcome to the lion's den ! 

آقای آریامپ، به كنام و كمينگاه شیر خوش آمدید


----------



## Gope

Welcome, Aryamp ji!


----------



## Chhaatr

Congratulations, Aryamp!


----------



## searcher123

تبريك جناب آريامپ. خوش آمديد


----------



## littlepond

Aapka svaagat hai, Aryamp jii!


----------



## Aryamp

Hello Everyone,

Thank you for your kind words and support!  I'm honored to join the mod team and will do my best to help with maintaining and improving the Indo-Iranian forum !


----------



## panjabigator

Wooooot! Congrats!


----------



## IMANAKBARI

.من هم به نوبه خودم انتخاب جناب آریامپ رو تبریک می گم​


----------

